# alternative lighting



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

Laugh :lol: you may well but i can see it from 200mtr away :shock: ,not as bright as some but still...My idea came from shark fishing land based at night when we floated baits from the rocks suspended under balloons and soon lost track of said balloons in the inky darkness of night.My solution to this dilema was rectified out of necessity by inserting two to three large glowsticks inside the balloons befor blowing them up,problem solved. While pimping my yak and searching the forum for the best solution for me ie [the cheapest] , i thought hey that old trick may just work .So off to the shed and a few minutes of rummaging around and a quick fix gaff tape job to the flag pole and the results look good.[sorry no pic's]as i can't seem to get my camera to stop flashing and eliminating the glow sticks affects.I hate technology and am lucky i can even get into this forum and would have found it very hard if not for my 11 year old son  who is a wizz on the stress box,as i call it.As i said it is not as bright as the options i have seen on this forum , but it is cheap and will do untill i purchase something better.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Sounds like a clever idea!


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

occy said:


> Clever idea, how bright are those things ? By the way, your camera should let you change the flash settings in the menu (or by pressing the flash button if your camera has one) from automatic to red eye, fill, or off.


Hi occy , they're not as bright as the lights thats for sure, just an emergency situation rectifier if you will. I still intend to get a battery light.The glo sticks i use are about 6 inches long and 2 or 3 does work, i am still to look at my cameras menu settings and will do so soon and post some pics.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

That is what i am lookin for,cheap and visible  ,if it is bright enough and it does look so,i would just stick with that.I was going to do the same sort of thing and i did a test with the missus torch a small tupperware container and put a mirror onthe top face down which greatly enhanced the lights effectiveness by shining it downwards.Now i just have to find the right sized mirror :twisted: .


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

THAT WOULD WORK,NOT JUST A PRETTY FACE ARE YOU


----------

